# Blackberry melomel woohoo



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

So I took 2.5 gallons of blackberries and crushed them up and tossed in 1 gallon of honey and filled it the rest of the way to the 5.5 gallon mark with Spring water. I threw in a little D47 (1 packet) and its currently chugging away. I can hardly wait till primary is done so I can sample just a little bit of it!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Bramble melomels are among my favorites!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

They are among my favorites as well. Thats the reason I used so many blackberries in it. Its still chugging along nicely. I can almost taste it now!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

So I checked on my Melomel this mast weekend. It already rocked down to a dry melomel. I can't believe it fermented so fast, but good for me. Tonight I am going to finish pressing the berries on my press and add another 1/2 gallon of honey as obviously its not DONE!


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

I started a 1 gallon batch of this Sunday night, and it took off like a rocket with D47, next morning it had spewed all over the table I had it sitting on lol!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I figured I would add honey till I make the yeast give up!


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

BMAC, how did your Blackberry Melomel turn out?


----------

